# Beschlossen: MV erlaubt Elektroboote



## Stulle (17. April 2021)

warum war das denn bisher verboten ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

Weil in dem alten Gesetzestext(von 1992) stand, dass man außerhalb schiffbarer Gewässer keine Motoren benutzen durfte.
Damals waren aber E-Motoren wohl auch noch unbekannt und man ging vmtl. von Verbrennern aus.

§21 Abs. 3 (*altes *Landeswassergesetz MV)
_"(3) Die fließenden Gewässer und die im Eigentum von Körperschaften des öffentlichen Rechts stehenden Seen dürfen mit kleinen Fahrzeugen* ohne Motorkraft* befahren werden. Sonstige Seen, die von einem Gewässer durchflossen werden, dürfen mit solchen Fahrzeugen durchfahren werden.......blablabla."_

Die Änderung war längst überfällig.


----------



## Stulle (17. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weil in dem alten Gesetzestext(von 1992) stand, dass man außerhalb schiffbarer Gewässer keine Motoren benutzen durfte.
> Damals waren aber E-Motoren wohl auch noch unbekannt und man ging vmtl. von Verbrennern aus.
> 
> §21 Abs. 3 (*altes *Landeswassergesetz MV)
> ...


Einige Jahrzehnte überfällig


----------



## thanatos (18. April 2021)

na so unbekannt ja wohl doch nicht , es gab ja die " Libelle" , aber es war nicht populär so
wie heute ,eigentlich nur von Behinderten zum angeln benutzt , viel schneller als mit 
rudern ist man ja auch nicht . Heute ist es so Fritze hat einen - ergo - ich muß ach einen 
haben . So ist es beispielsweise in meinem Umfeld .


----------

